# Catalytic Converter Bad



## phillirp (Dec 28, 2009)

So here's what happened.
Some pretty aggressive rattling in my Drivers' side CAT, then my check engine light started flashing during a pull in third. I did some searching and I believe it's gone bad. 

The issue is, with the cost to buy and replace a CAT, I might as well upgrade to some decent headers, but, I will be moving to Cali in the next few months;

So I need a solution that is CARB approved; Help anyone?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

JBA makes shorty headsers that bolt right up and star CARB approved. Headers will need mid pips with or without cats. JBA also sells them. I love their products and have JBA mids(catless) and catback on mine. Just waiting on headers until I have cash to waste.

It is almost pointless to mod a car in CA. It just too much a PITA wit hall their regulations.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

phillirp said:


> So here's what happened.
> Some pretty aggressive rattling in my Drivers' side CAT, then my check engine light started flashing during a pull in third. I did some searching and I believe it's gone bad.
> 
> The issue is, with the cost to buy and replace a CAT, I might as well upgrade to some decent headers, but, I will be moving to Cali in the next few months;
> ...


Your best and only solution is to go with JBA headers and catted mids. The headers have a CARB approve stamp. If I remember right you can replace your cats if your car is five years or older, damaged/worn and have atleast 50,000 miles. You shouldn't have any problems with the JBA catted mids because the cats are in the stock location.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

stock cats are warranted for 8 yrs , 80,000 threw GM


----------



## jhnharvy773 (Jul 8, 2011)

GM4life said:


> Your best and only solution is to go with JBA headers and catted mids. The headers have a CARB approve stamp. If I remember right you can replace your performance catalytic converters if your car is five years or older, damaged/worn and have atleast 50,000 miles. You shouldn't have any problems with the JBA catted mids because the cats are in the stock location.


My 2006 G6 with a 2.4 engine had a catalytic converter issue. The catalytic converter internal melted & causes a 7.5 psi back pressure on the exhaust system. This caused the engine to loose power & use a large amount of fuel.

A new catalytic converter was fitted by the dealer. The service manager reported that my car was the 7th G6 that required a new catalytic converter. All units had melted & plugged up.


----------

